# Cast bullets for hunting



## Curdog (Mar 14, 2000)

Any of ya'll use them? What were your experiences? I have used them in a .44 mag, a .45-70, a .357, a .30-30. and a .32-20. Mostly on small game, but hogs and deer as well with the bigger calibers.


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

Curdog,
I cast and reload for .30/30, .357 magnum, .44 magnum, .38 special, and 9mm, as well as casting my own muzzleloading pojectiles and shotgun slugs. To date, the only experience I have had was to shoot a preserve ram with a cast 162 grain SWC from a .357 revolver. The force of the bullet knocked the ram off of its feet twice, but I still had to finish it off with a rifle. I am thinking that it is more a problem with cartridge selection rather than bullet design. I am experimenting now with a cast 173 grain 30/30 load that is as accurate as any jacketed bullet load I have ever handloaded. I plan on using this load on another preserve hunt, so I will try and keep you posted on its performance.


----------



## Allen Glore (Jan 18, 2000)

I have used cast bullets in a 416 Taylor, 41 Mag, 430 JDJ, 45 Colt, and 45-70. Have harvested big game with each and everyone. The LBT style bullets made be www.beartoothbullets.com and www.castperformance.com are the style I use exclusively. The Cast Performane bullets are the ones being loaded in the Federal Cast Core handgun ammo for the 357Mag, 41Mag and 44Mag.

------------------
AlleninAlaska


----------

